
Microsoft to devs: you're on Linux, Windows 10 will soon suffice too - type0
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsoft-tells-devs-whatever-youre-doing-in-linux-windows-10-will-soon-do-it-too/
======
flukus
I've been able to do quite a lot for years via cygwin. What's made me decide
that my next computers will be linux based is not so much the strengths of
linux but the weaknesses of windows 10. That and having .net and mssql
available on linux for work related tasks.

------
bobbytherobot
There are certainly a large number of developers using macOS that have come to
regularly use the Unix terminal and sub-systems. If anything comes from the
cries of Apple abandoning the Macintosh hardware, it could benefit Microsoft.
I'm sure there are many who could go straight to Linux, but for some of us
there is needed software that hasn't been ported to Linux.

